# LFTS 11-5



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Out in Ottawa County. Spooked way to many deer on the walk in. Have my doe decoy out to give it a whirl


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Good luck boys and girls. First sit in a stand i hung on the edge of some thick stuff. It’s going to be up close and personal if it happens. Down to 2 days left for my Michigan season. Tic tock...


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## aw561838 (Jan 25, 2016)

I’m in and ready to go!! Good luck everyone!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shorthair guy (Jan 20, 2006)

39 and calm this morning in Menominee county. Kicked one out when I got to my stand.... just get settled in and had one walk by behind me.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

i was out walking the dunderhead (german shepherd) last night at the in laws.. 60+ acre corn field across the street.. could hear them moving around in there.. 

MIL STILL wont let me shoot the large baldie that keeps coming into their back yard


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Good morning. Looks like there's a buck tending a doe waaaay out in the picked/chopped corn. Hope he pushes her this way.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Got up at 3am and made the 2 hour drive back to camp after some daddy-daughter time last night. Not great weather but I took the full week off and I can’t be off next week....so hunting instead of sitting around home wishing I was. Saw a doe move through already so hoping that is a good sign.
Good luck!!


----------



## rocknreel2 (Jun 8, 2004)

First time LFTS on my own private property... just closed on 40 acres yesterday in Wexford just south of Canerfae. Access to 500 acres of landlocked public that I back into as well.... this year will be lots of scouting
Hope to add a bit more to these threads going forward
-RnR


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

I had the once in lifetimer aka “Timer” 80 yards right after daylight! Wow shook me up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Glad your back in the saddle OGB. Good luck all hunting bedding thickets this morning. Seen 3 yesterday but no shooters. Had late morning action at 11am also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

5 baldies so far.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

On Target said:


> Made it back in and settled. 1' water, 1' muck, Luckily there was a hard base. I'm getting to old for this ****. Gotta do it while I still can. None of my buddies would have, and I'm the old one in the group.


Hope you get rewarded for your effort and make them drag it out for you lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

This morning’s view.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Snuck into watch a trail that goes to bedding cover. The bucks like to stash their girls in here.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

NeLP, Been up since 6 in the stand in the oaks I killed the doe from on 10/5. 
<----<<<


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Out in washtenaw, setup by 6am. Slowest morning so far this week. Sitting other side of the farm that I have been, only one lone fawn so far. Had a bruiser of a body cross in front of me on the drive out, coming off out our property however wasnt close enough to see the rack. Kind of regretting not sitting next to the real thick stuff this morning where I've been seeing some pre rut action but oh well. Sitting 30 yards from where I have this camera and had these guys on it last week. ignore dates.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Dig in boys......won’t be in the tree until Saturday morning, shoot straight and good luck !
Flight


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

rocknreel2 said:


> First time LFTS on my own private property... just closed on 40 acres yesterday in Wexford just south of Canerfae. Access to 500 acres of landlocked public that I back into as well.... this year will be lots of scouting
> Hope to add a bit more to these threads going forward
> -RnR
> 
> ...


Congratulations.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Out on Oceana public. Doe and a fawn walked by me at 10 yards while getting ready at the truck. Quiet so far. Tough season for me this year.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Mini marauder just hit the field. I have no idea where it came from but it was in the grass when I first saw it. The other two are still out there. Oh! Blue jay in the swamp. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Oct 6, 2003)

sniper said:


> I’m in just for the morning unless deer are running everywhere. These strong south winds are obnoxious! I’m limited to my property right now because of windmill construction on my lease across the road. My son missed a shooter last night. Hope the big 8 is still around.
> Shoot straight fellas.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


How big are these windmills?


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Joe Archer said:


> Likely population density related. Too many ladies... not enough time!
> <----<<<


Et tu Brute? I'm trying. I'm trying.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Rattled one in. Looked decent but stopped at 50 yards in the brush which tells me he wasn’t small. The little guys have been busting right in like where’s the fight?!?! The big boys will sit back and watch for a long time. I’ve had unbelievable success with the rattling antlers this year. Believe I’ve called in 8 different bucks that all came in looking. Most I had in a year before this one was 2.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Crossed Ohio border and have been seeing lots of bucks chasing in the fields. Few dead bucks along the highway as well.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

LFTS in SE Ohio. This is my 4th sit in the same stand. I don't do that often but I am seeing a large group of does every am and pm, seems like one of the big ones will have to follow eventually.

Sightings are slowing down for the group, could be lockdown but I think it's pressure. There are 6 of us hunting the 550 acres.

Our #2 target is staying active but seems to know how to stay safe. The others are getting less visible. 

Warm and windy again today, but the calendar is in the right spot 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Chasing like crazy here this morning. Unfortunately just the squirrels. 
Definitely a sign that I must be nuts.
<----<<<


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Nothing here so far except for the same pair of coyotes I've been seeing. I did let one fly. Not feeling the best about the shot. I was pretty amped up and I rushed it not settling in real good. Seems like they don't sit around long. Odd thing, I turned on onx to place a weigh point, and I'm only 40 yards from a tree on the field edge I've hunted before. Coming in from the backside, I would have thought I was way further north. Now I'm not sure how much I like this spot. Wonder if the buck here yesterday was just a fluke. It is bedding, so you never know I guess.


----------



## rhood (Sep 4, 2013)

Benzie public again this morning 
Just a 4pt cruising through so far.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Oct 6, 2003)

MichiFishy said:


> Hello, My name is Josh and I have a problem......with women. One of those sirens put a spell on me last night and caused me to sleep right through my alarm.
> 
> Gonna wait 'til 9ish to go out. SW means I'm headed back to public, and the canoe is still loaded up so I may just repeat yesterday if it's blowing consistently.
> 
> Good luck everyone.


Got to my stand a half hr late. Worked 12 plus yesterday & couldn't fall asleep was issue. 
New hatch of midges or something & are on me in stand...wtf it's Nov


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Lot of birds and squirrels. Zero daylight deer movement


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

Grizzly Adams said:


> Got to my stand a half hr late. Worked 12 plus yesterday & couldn't fall asleep was issue.
> New hatch of midges or something & are on me in stand...wtf it's Nov


PURE MICHIGAN!!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Just one doe so far


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## DowningAir (Oct 8, 2009)

MichiFishy said:


> Hello, My name is Josh and I have a problem......with women. One of those sirens put a spell on me last night and caused me to sleep right through my alarm.


Glad to hear the rut activity is heating up!


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Dead again. Even the squirrels are being lazy here.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Back out on the homefront. 3 baldies and a 4pt. I think the 4 pt was lying down in one of the beds I made. God luck, shoot straight.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Late night love


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

aacosta said:


> Late night love
> View attachment 598335


Giddy up go!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Had 3 young bucks come by so far. Definitely cruising for the girls. Didn’t see anything till 9:30.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## aph (Oct 21, 2002)

Windy !!! 3 baldies so far in western Isabella co


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## drenthp (Jun 5, 2014)

Out in east Isabella County private. Slow this morning until 9 or so. Then had 2 spikes come through and 2 young 8 points. The 8s were both within 20 broadside. They all got the pass. Looking for one of two bucks I have had consistent pictures of.


----------



## monkel (Nov 11, 2013)

Any tips for getting a racoon out of a area on state land? We're set up in a travel area with acorn trees. Good activity on trail cam and over a week period it all calm to a stop. Went back to review cam pics and noticed a racoon had moved in and taken over. Yesterday's sit I heard it yelling at something a couple times in the morning. Once after I did some light rattling. After some Google detective work, apparently they will scare off deer. It seems to have made its home right next to us.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

No action for me this morning. 3 does moving quickly, one a shooter, but that one didn't come into a shooting lane. Nothing seemed active - squirrels, birds, nothing...

I decided to walk a different part of the property on my way out and found a dry stream bed with a path through the middle and a lot of deer trails crossing it but no suitable trees to hang from so I'm not sure how to hunt it. This scrape and rub were right down in it. Saw a few other rubs as well, some very fresh.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

monkel said:


> Any tips for getting a racoon out of a area on state land? We're set up in a travel area with acorn trees. Good activity on trail cam and over a week period it all calm to a stop. Went back to review cam pics and noticed a racoon had moved in and taken over. Yesterday's sit I heard it yelling at something a couple times in the morning. Once after I did some light rattling. After some Google detective work, apparently they will scare off deer. It seems to have made its home right next to us.


Shoot it? Lol


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Macs13 said:


> No action for me this morning. 3 does moving quickly, one a shooter, but that one didn't come into a shooting lane. Nothing seemed active - squirrels, birds, nothing...
> 
> I decided to walk a different part of the property on my way out and found a dry stream bed with a path through the middle and a lot of deer trails crossing it but no suitable trees to hang from so I'm not sure how to hunt it. This scrape and rub were right down in it. Saw a few other rubs as well, some very fresh.
> View attachment 598337
> ...


Get a low chair and find a place you can see the trails or scrapes decent enough for a shot and settle in. With the wind in your favor of course. Just be ready, they'll be on top of you before you know they are there.


----------



## monkel (Nov 11, 2013)

jiggin is livin said:


> Shoot it? Lol


That was my first thought. Never been into small game hunting so I was looking up the rules and laws on that. Only thing I can come up with is private property. Never lists a season or anything for them on public land.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

monkel said:


> That was my first thought. Never been into small game hunting so I was looking up the rules and laws on that. Only thing I can come up with is private property. Never lists a season or anything for them on public land.


Rules for ***** might be in the trapping digest? 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## monkel (Nov 11, 2013)

Macs13 said:


> Rules for ***** might be in the trapping digest?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Thank you!! Guess I can shoot the bastard!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

No sightings for me.... all week since Halloween night! Didnt hunt Sunday, but have 32 hours on stand since Saturday. Six locations in a 5 square mile area. Going back to location three this afternoon.
Good luck all!
<----<<<


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Grizzly Adams said:


> How big are these windmills?


3 and 400 footers. Here’s a pic from my stand this morning on the one their building on my lease across the road. The yellow crane is an unbelievable piece of machinery. And here’s the pic of the one














to my north that’s finished. They look like giant dinosaurs above the trees. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

shoot the raccoon as long as you have your base license, if you bought deer tags, you have your base


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Made it in, connection is sketchy. Out in a new spot for a few hours. Saving a better spot for tomorrow morning that should be cooler.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

MichiFishy said:


> Hello, My name is Josh and I have a problem......with women. One of those sirens put a spell on me last night and caused me to sleep right through my alarm.
> 
> Gonna wait 'til 9ish to go out. SW means I'm headed back to public, and the canoe is still loaded up so I may just repeat yesterday if it's blowing consistently.
> 
> Good luck everyone.





aacosta said:


> Late night love
> View attachment 598335


Looks like a Michifishy kinda of night. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

He barks one more time and he is done for


----------



## monkel (Nov 11, 2013)

aacosta said:


> shoot the raccoon as long as you have your base license, if you bought deer tags, you have your base


Yep got my base license (and combo)


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

I have ***** all over my plots and cameras right next to deer.


----------



## bradym54 (Oct 8, 2008)

If ***** drove off deer there wouldn't be a single deer in this state.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I had 3 ***** right around my tree this morning with 3 deer less that 20 yds from the ****. ***** don’t bother the deer around me...


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Oct 6, 2003)

monkel said:


> That was my first thought. Never been into small game hunting so I was looking up the rules and laws on that. Only thing I can come up with is private property. Never lists a season or anything for them on public land.


Deer eat right next to ***** in front yard under bird feeder.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Oct 6, 2003)

sniper said:


> 3 and 400 footers. Here’s a pic from my stand this morning on the one their building on my lease across the road. The yellow crane is an unbelievable piece of machinery. And here’s the pic of the one
> View attachment 598347
> View attachment 598351
> to my north that’s finished. They look like giant dinosaurs above the trees.
> ...


Damn those are massive. 
How long for ROI on those I wonder?
They noisy?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Macs13 said:


> No action for me this morning. 3 does moving quickly, one a shooter, but that one didn't come into a shooting lane. Nothing seemed active - squirrels, birds, nothing...
> 
> I decided to walk a different part of the property on my way out and found a dry stream bed with a path through the middle and a lot of deer trails crossing it but no suitable trees to hang from so I'm not sure how to hunt it. This scrape and rub were right down in it. Saw a few other rubs as well, some very fresh.
> View attachment 598337
> ...


Only ideas....
Consider the bed a secure travel route. Till disturbed.
And a place to slow or scrape off amorous bucks by unreceptive doe.

What are the "ends" of that travel route?
And intersections leading in/outs end/arrival from?
A real or imagined birdseye view from above could (could) show a terrain and geographic vantage funneling deer, somewhere.
Downwind or at least crosswind of a pinch point ,or entrance to that streambeds end or better entrance/exit is a thought. How does that bed/cover route fit in with the entire site area , and in how and when deer use it?

Cover behind you. You are sitting in front of cover you blend with. Don't neglect shade as the sun moves. Deer can use shade too , so don't set on their X or edge too tight if they use a certain edge regular each morning or evening for it's shade.

Don't let a tree suiting a stand determine where you sit. That is hunting trees.
Hunt where deer want to be during shooting hours. See them before they see you.
Shoot one when in range and the shot is right for you to double lung one...
That may mean a slight angle to your steambed. To see deer approaching from one direction.
Do you know what direction they'll be headed at a given time there?
That way deer can come from the other direction. And behind you. And from downwind. L.o.l..


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

caj33 said:


> The thumb area has them everywhere, its ugly looking


I love seeing those huge fields of turbines. It's like looking at the future. IMO

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Thats easy just sit on the ground. Looks like there should be plenty of cover in there. You trying to see deer 400 yards away you have no chance to kill or actually getting one in range and killing it? You might not see many or any deer, but if you do they'll be right in your wheelhouse.

Edit....I killed my first deer, from the ground, with an open sight 30-06, from 15 yards. I dont know how I didn't pass out...couldnt breathe, tunnel vision, etc.. Not sure how I managed to kill that sparky either but I pulled it off somehow and lit a huge fire.




Macs13 said:


> No action for me this morning. 3 does moving quickly, one a shooter, but that one didn't come into a shooting lane. Nothing seemed active - squirrels, birds, nothing...
> 
> I decided to walk a different part of the property on my way out and found a dry stream bed with a path through the middle and a lot of deer trails crossing it but no suitable trees to hang from so I'm not sure how to hunt it. This scrape and rub were right down in it. Saw a few other rubs as well, some very fresh.
> View attachment 598337
> ...


Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Macs13 said:


> I love seeing those huge fields of turbines. It's like looking at the future. IMO
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I don't think you would if you lived by them, but each their own


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

headed out soon, exchanged my hot hands for the thermacell.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

My kid thinks the giant windmills are cool... but he's 3. Im indifferent because they dont directly effect me. Can see how they would be annoying and an eyesore for some.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

My cell cam triggered with a shooter buck at 1:03 coming into my little woods from the standing corn. Must not have found love as he was leaving coming out just 15 minutes later.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

aacosta said:


> My kid thinks the giant windmills are cool... but he's 3. Im indifferent because they dont directly effect me. Can see how they would be annoying and an eyesore for some.


I drive past a cluster of them on m-57 just west of US-27, twice a day. Saying they're an eyesore is an under statement. Just glad I'm not a home owner lookin to sell in the near future.

They've been up more than month and most of the workers have moved on to new projects but they haven't started spinning yet.


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

I hunt alot of the properties those are on it don't seem to bother any game , and a few of the farms desperately need the extra income.


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

I’m in. Five minutes and a six point walked by. Hopefully a good sign


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

No sightings today after a four hour sit - a little disappointed not to see any movement in this new location, but sussed out another spot nearby that might be a little better for another day.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I thought it was going to be a busy day in the stand when I had 4 deer show up before daylight and stick around for about an hour...but, it’s been dead ever since then. Didn’t see any mid day activity at all and even the squirrels must have went to take a nap at lunch time because they were quiet too! 

Hoping some action picks up here soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Been set up for about an hour in a similar area but found a little better opening and better for todays wind. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

monkel said:


> Any tips for getting a racoon out of a area on state land? We're set up in a travel area with acorn trees. Good activity on trail cam and over a week period it all calm to a stop. Went back to review cam pics and noticed a racoon had moved in and taken over. Yesterday's sit I heard it yelling at something a couple times in the morning. Once after I did some light rattling. After some Google detective work, apparently they will scare off deer. It seems to have made its home right next to us.


Kill it. But IMO ***** cohabitate with deer fairly well.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Macs13 said:


> I love seeing those huge fields of turbines. It's like looking at the future. IMO
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I was just thinking the same thing lol. But, just like I don't have to share a property line with my feuding neighbors, I also don't have to live next to them. I might feel differently if I did. 

The place we hunt near Oak Beach we can see turbines off in the distance and I can probably count the number of days i've hunted up there when the wind wasn't mostly ripping on one hand.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Back in for the PM here in SE Ohio. Went and set a stand for tomorrow morning during lunch break. Deer movement is slow but fair here this is my 5th sit in this stand, something I never do, but I have 8 does coming by am and PM, eventually the right buck will hopefully be with them or lookin for them. I think the deer are feeling the pressure, we have two days left, it's time to be calculated and finish the job!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Unfortunately I’ll be living through you guys today. It’s my wife’s birthday trying to keep her a little bit happy I’ll be back at it in the morning


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

I’m live from the 3 acre yard cleaning up the never ending leaves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> I drive past a cluster of them on m-57 just west of US-27, twice a day. Saying they're an eyesore is an under statement. Just glad I'm not a home owner lookin to sell in the near future.
> 
> They've been up more than month and most of the workers have moved on to new projects but they haven't started spinning yet.


I did the concrete for them I don’t agree with them at all because none of the energy from the 66 windmills they’re putting up on m57 just west of 127 stays in Michigan all going to Illinois I believe or Indians but that’s where my employer sent me so that’s where I’m went I made a **** loaf of money and I understand they are a nuisance and annoying but a lot of good guys made a lot of money out there and who ever agreed to have em on there land also is making good money


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Back out, feels kinda nice with the breeze. Hope deer agree, lol.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Back in for the first time since Big Louie fell. Looking for Louie 2.0
Not sure what it will take to get my bow off the hook, but it is November.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Good luck all! Been watching Lfts threads for a few years, you guys and gals are awesome and also very inspiring.
Been a long time with a bow in my hand 7-8yrs or so. Heading out tonight for a ground sit on local state land. Seen a good one a few times picking mushrooms. Yesterday found his scrapes and rubs. Real nice for a n.e state land buck. The n.e bucks are in chase mode forsure. Didn't think we had any deer, never see them much. They are running everywhere in alcona county now. Goodluck all!


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

old graybeard said:


> I got my wife home from the hospital and all is well. She wants to sleep in and told me to go hunting. So.......good luck all!


Missed the story but happy to hear she's doing well.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

All settled in for the afternoon.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Out in western isabella county
Good luck everyone

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> I drive past a cluster of them on m-57 just west of US-27, twice a day. Saying they're an eyesore is an under statement. Just glad I'm not a home owner lookin to sell in the near future.
> 
> They've been up more than month and most of the workers have moved on to new projects but they haven't started spinning yet.


I end up going through Ithaca at least once a week and have been for decades. When I’m coming up on that town at night and the new ethanol plant is all lit up and about 100 windmills are flashing red for as far as I can see, it makes me want to puke.

I almost moved into that area from where I live near Chesaning about twenty years ago, but I’m really glad I didn’t.

But back to the thread. Got out too late today from work to make it to my property, but my Uncle is out so maybe I’ll have a pic to post later.


----------



## walleyeguy54 (Feb 7, 2009)

Dish7 said:


> Back in for the first time since Big Louie fell. Looking for Louie 2.0
> Not sure what it will take to get my bow off the hook, but it is November.


Have the Faith, and it will happen..


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

LabtechLewis said:


> Mini marauder just hit the field. I have no idea where it came from but it was in the grass when I first saw it. The other two are still out there. Oh! Blue jay in the swamp. Fingers crossed.
> 
> View attachment 598297


May as well throw a bobber and a hook out while you're waiting.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Dish7 said:


> Seen those yesterday from US 12. Looks like a scene from a sci-fi movie.


And I’m sure that the permanent grin on your face had nothing to do with the windmills. I’d still be smiling too. Congrats again!


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

This is my first sit in this particular ground blind all season without at least 1 of my kids being with me. Sure is roomy in here. Hoping this thread lights up with action these next 2 hours! Good luck all.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

So darn warm out I’m not expecting to see much, but it is 11/5.


----------



## Roman1 (Sep 12, 2013)

called this guy in. So close I could smell back straps on the grill.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Benzie county private, small parcel tonight. Been in for about an hour. Was working my way in very slowly and saw a buck cruising. Don’t think it was a shooter. Pretty sure I got into the stand clean after giving him awhile to work out of the area. Hoping to see something that gets me excited and at full draw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

I will also add on my travels this morning I saw 2 young bucks cruising and cross the road, and my buddy saw another buck today doing the same. It’s time in this area of the state, let’s hunt! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I guess should’ve brought shorts to the U.P. with me. 

Seen a doe and a small 8 this morning.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Back in, I moved a few trees over, there is a doe that is on to me. On the bright side, its a red moon day, and 5:00 is supposed to be hot. Let's hope so, yesterday 4:00 was the red moon time, and that is when I saw the good one. Coincidence????


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

First ground sit on state land I once hunted pretty fanatically. About 200 yards from where I used to perch but there’s a ladder stand by where I’d walk in so headed a couple hundred yards up the drainage. Lotta sign but too open cover here but also too hot to spend any more time bushwhacking.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

johnhunter247 said:


> I’m live from the 3 acre yard cleaning up the never ending leaves.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One word” procrastination” I just keep saying I’m not doing them until the last leaf falls. Only draw back is I’m dealing with snow by then.
Flight


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

bigbucks160 said:


> Unfortunately I’ll be living through you guys today. It’s my wife’s birthday trying to keep her a little bit happy I’ll be back at it in the morning


Ya you better be good.From mount time your on here you seem to hunt as much asOgb.You both seem to have super nice wifes


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

J D said:


> Out in western isabella county
> Good luck everyone


Private or Public? I'm out the east side.


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

This wind is about to rock me to sleep .


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Red was my set, black was a scrape. If wind is SW again in the morning I may hit it again.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Hoytman5 said:


> LFTS in SE Ohio. Warm but this trail has lots of fresh scrapes along it. Found a real big scrape and rub, hung a cam and got in the tree. First time saddle hunt. So far so good. Good luck tonight.
> View attachment 598411


Public or private?


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Took the night off to do the dad thing. Kids are only little once. They wanted to make no bake cookies so at least I’ll have something good to eat on stand tomorrow.


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

Saw 3 and the. Coyotes where out when I was getting down heard them about 200 yards away.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

jeffm said:


> Some grunting way back in the thickets about 5:00pm. Squirrel's sure were active at prime time. No sightings but it felt good to be out again. Back at it in the morning.


I didn’t hear a squirrel until the last 15 to 20 minutes of legal light and then it’s like they all converged on my stand. Couldn’t hear sheet! Zero deer this evening.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Macs13 said:


> Shot fired at a doe. Might have hit a little high. So much noise from combine that I couldn't hear the sound exactly. :nerves:
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


What’s the word Macs? Any updates?


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Didn't see a thing tonight. Got to my stand and they were cutting corn. They made it thru about half of the 40 acres before stopping. Last corn standing for a few miles. Hope movement picks up


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

monkel said:


> Thank you!! Guess I can shoot the bastard!


 3 S's


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

old graybeard said:


> Woodchuck is eating apples from my trees
> View attachment 598423


He looks really mature right NS? Will eat good.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Lever4ever said:


> Wow! She kicked you out that fast, lol. On the serious side that is good news.


Thanks! Her only request was that I bring something home with me so I did. Not the buck I was hunting for but tasty meat for the freezer.


----------



## Mcmadman1 (Dec 23, 2018)

Around 11 a doe passed and minute later one of the biggest bucks I've seen coke right after her right in front of me 8 yards max.. I drew back and my elbow hits the tree and he looks right at me....should I go back in the morning or let it cool off? Also I've been bowbhunting for a couple years i never thought of my elbow hitting the tree on a straight on shot fml


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Zero deer seen by me today. Think I'm burning some of my spots out.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Grandriverrat said:


> He looks really mature right NS? Will eat good.


He's plenty fat for sure


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> Thanks! Her only request was that I bring something home with me so I did. Not the buck I was hunting for but tasty meat for the freezer.
> View attachment 598551


Boy that doe has a black tail, congrats on the groceries!
Flight


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

vsmorgantown said:


> I didn’t hear a squirrel until the last 15 to 20 minutes of legal light and then it’s like they all converged on my stand. Couldn’t hear sheet! Zero deer this evening.


Same here


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Mcmadman1 said:


> Around 11 a doe passed and minute later one of the biggest bucks I've seen coke right after her right in front of me 8 yards max.. I drew back and my elbow hits the tree and he looks right at me....should I go back in the morning or let it cool off? Also I've been bowbhunting for a couple years i never thought of my elbow hitting the tree on a straight on shot fml


Sorry man. Its a learning experience. I would say this time of year its worth being in the tree every morning. FWIW we all make those mistakes. Its hard to keep the adrenaline down and the awareness up when big bucks come in, especially only a couple years in. It will come in time. Good luck on him.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

No deer spotted by me tonight.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Almost connected on one tonight. As it was approaching it froze at 40 and the I heard something behind me. Turn and its a darn coyote, he didnt go 20. Unique hide on this one, have a ton on camera.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Almost connected on one tonight. As it was approaching it froze at 40 and the I heard something behind me. Turn and its a darn coyote, he didnt go 20. Unique hide on this one, have a ton on camera.
> 
> View attachment 598563


Congrats! I love seeing dead coyotes almost as much as I love killing them


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

old graybeard said:


> Thanks! Her only request was that I bring something home with me so I did. Not the buck I was hunting for but tasty meat for the freezer.
> View attachment 598551


Nice!!!! I've never found a good receipt for horn soup anyways, looks tasty!!!

Inner straps, fresh eggs and hash browns right there!!!


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Macs13 said:


> I'll post the story after I've caught my breath. Lol.
> View attachment 598583
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats and I hope you enjoyed the success. This deer will bring you many delicious meals, if not then please donate it. Again congratulations.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Macs13 said:


> I'll post the story after I've caught my breath. Lol.
> View attachment 598583
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Datta boy !! Congrats, well earned.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Well there is some mudd and blood from the shoulder wound. That's about all I can tell you?? I processed it and I would know if it was hit by a car.


bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> It’s back area, I can see the tail is black.


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Congrats macs13 first one you will never forget


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Saw a dandy tonight at about 40 yards but couldn’t get a shot. Also this guy showed up on camera. Haven’t seen him on camera yet.


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

Congrats everyone let’s keep it going


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Macs13 said:


> I'll post the story after I've caught my breath. Lol.
> View attachment 598583
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Well done Macs!!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> Can't load a pic but finally got one down. Warm fronts always work for me. 11 1/2 points


Congrats!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

old graybeard said:


> Thanks! Her only request was that I bring something home with me so I did. Not the buck I was hunting for but tasty meat for the freezer.
> View attachment 598551


Congrats you obey your wife she will be happy


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Macs13 said:


> I'll post the story after I've caught my breath. Lol.
> View attachment 598583
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats Macs good job, nice to get that first one down.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Congrats Macs!


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats!


Macs13 said:


> I'll post the story after I've caught my breath. Lol.
> View attachment 598583
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Macs13 said:


> I'll post the story after I've caught my breath. Lol.
> View attachment 598583
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats! Nothing healthier!


old graybeard said:


> Thanks! Her only request was that I bring something home with me so I did. Not the buck I was hunting for but tasty meat for the freezer.
> View attachment 598551


Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Macs13 said:


> I'll post the story after I've caught my breath. Lol.
> View attachment 598583
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Awesome! Glad to see your effort pay off finally.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Oct 6, 2003)

caj33 said:


> They are pretty noisy, more of a annoying sound then anything, they go 100mph around which is crazy because it looks like they are going so slow. Its a swooshing sound


Not a fan of them. Hopefully they don't put them over here.

Seeing them spin in your peripheral I hear messes some people up.

Bearing starts going & they could squeal non stop. Costly to fix - so they leave the clunker like that sometimes.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Macs13 said:


> I'll post the story after I've caught my breath. Lol.
> View attachment 598583
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congratulations! First deer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

Got out for a late a.m. to dark sit. One spikey cruising around was it. On the fun side I had a porky making some wild vocalizations. Like a barking squirrel on steroids!


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Just got in stand bout 5 minutes ago hopefully the batteries in the flashlight last 
Good luck everyone 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Macs 13 shot deer of the day? Good for you! You have been put through the ringer the last couple of days for some of your post. Glad everything worked out for you. Enjoy gods foods! Sounds like you earned it.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

J D said:


> Just got in stand bout 5 minutes ago hopefully the batteries in the flashlight last
> Good luck everyone
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Make sure your strapped in good! Probably be snoring come daylight!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Macs13 said:


> I'll post the story after I've caught my breath. Lol.


Nice! Good stuff, and glad you got your first. Hoping to have a similar success in coming days.


----------



## whiteoakacorn (Sep 20, 2012)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Been in the saddle since 330 private land tuscola county. Good luck everyone.
> 
> View attachment 598459


What saddle are you using?


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Macs13 said:


> I'll post the story after I've caught my breath. Lol.
> View attachment 598583
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats on the first! Glad to hear your efforts paid off. Don't eat too much of that venison all at once . 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

whiteoakacorn said:


> What saddle are you using?


Tethrd phantom, have that the mantis and a guidos web. The web is by far the most comfortable, phantom more comfortable out of the 2 tethrd saddles.

The guidos web is bulky though and not so light. Also harder to stand and move around the tree due to the bar between the legs.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Posted the story in its own thread. Thanks for all of the support and kind words! So freaking excited still. If not for the physical exhaustion of it, I don't think I'd be able to sleep tonight

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

snortwheeze said:


> See those "fins" or arms whatever you'd call them on the freighters at home often, they're *BIG !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who was your foreman I left Barton Malow upper management took a turn for the worse I work for colasanti now but still talk to all my guys from there all the foreman’s are my buddy’s that were on that job


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Nickbarg83 said:


> Who was your foreman I left Barton Malow upper management took a turn for the worse I work for colasanti now but still talk to all my guys from there all the foreman’s are my buddy’s that were on that job


Cecil Rayes, "Hoss" was my super. Started at Severstal being a "moly maid" & told hoss my wife cleans the house put me in the mud .... 
Went to the cement crew after, crashed my dirtbike 3 weeks after. Top notch company. Built my ramp and helped my family tremendously !!!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

retired dundo said:


> Congrats you obey your wife she will be happy


Words to live by...
"Yes Deer"
<----<<<


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

Ya 


snortwheeze said:


> Cecil Rayes, "Hoss" was my super. Started at Severstal being a "moly maid" & told hoss my wife cleans the house put me in the mud ....
> Went to the cement crew after, crashed my dirtbike 3 weeks after. Top notch company. Built my ramp and helped my family tremendously !!!


boss is a good dude I worked the concrete side I’m a concrete carpenter the guys there are great it’s just one upper management guy that’s a turd


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Macs13 said:


> I'll post the story after I've caught my breath. Lol.
> View attachment 598583
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Good going. Count me among those that have been rooting for your success.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

FREEPOP said:


> View attachment 598837
> View attachment 598839


Looks way better than his cam pic..
Lots of unique rack character too. And for a bonus , nothing busted yet.

Congrats on a doozie!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


> View attachment 598837
> View attachment 598839


Cool. You don't see one like that everyday!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

LabtechLewis said:


> Cool. You don't see one like that everyday!


The best way to get a unique deer?

U nique up on it


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats Freepop!


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

FREEPOP said:


> View attachment 598837
> View attachment 598839


Cool beans, way to go!!!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

FREEPOP said:


> The best way to get a unique deer?
> 
> U nique up on it


HAHAHA !!! Congrats ! great buck


----------

